# Pilot Bearing question



## mn_vette (May 10, 2018)

Do these cars have a pilot bearing?

I've got a 2012 Eco. I'm swapping out the old tired engine for a new one that came from a 2013 auto car. I looked for the pilot bearing to pull it out and move it to the new motor but there wasn't one. The inside of the space was covered with clutch dust so it doesn't seem like it was there and fell out. I measured the input shaft at about 18.5mm and the hole in the crank at 20.5mm. That makes for a pretty small bearing to put in there. I'm sure others have had these things apart. Was mine just missing for some reason or was this can built without one?


----------



## mn_vette (May 10, 2018)

I called the local GM dealership and they confirmed the part number I need is 9157141. Looking it up on line it is a dinky little plastic piece. I'm not sure how this thing actually does the job. I can't imagine this thing would hold up with any type of loading between the crank and input shaft. And if that's the case do I really need it? Apparently my car has been running without one for a while now.


----------



## mn_vette (May 10, 2018)

so, NO these cars do not have a pilot bearing or bushing. 

I picked up part 9157141 and the outer diameter matches the hole in the crank shaft, however, the interior hole measures about 11mm. This is well smaller than the 18.5mm end of the transmission input shaft. There is no way it would fit on there. Then I noticed the overlap of the input shaft and the bell housing. I measured this using a straight edge on the bell housing and a caliper. The end of the input shaft is inside the bell housing by about 16mm. The crank shaft end extends about 6mm past the end of the block where the bell housing meets. So there is a gap of about 10mm between the end of the crank shaft and the transmission input shaft. So I'm not sure what GM is trying to use this little $16 plastic piece for other than a placebo for old school mechanics.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Never heard of a pilot bearing or bushing. 

Certainly never seen a plastic peice inside the clutch.


----------



## alexhatcher (Dec 22, 2016)

Automatics wouldn't have a pilot bearing and typically have a completely different flywheel from manuals.


----------



## mn_vette (May 10, 2018)

Ok, a little more digging and I found something in the service manual for replacing the clutch. Step 1 before replacing the flywheel is to install bushing #9157141. There is this note 

"Note: This bushing is NOT installed in the original condition of the vehicle. It must be installed while servicing for centering the clutch."


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

I was curious myself, found this thread from last year too...

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-gen1-powertrain/217010-clutch-pilot-bushing.html

Interesting cuz I thought all manual transmissions needed a pilot bushing or bearing. Just learned something new, thanks!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The opening post says AUTO car. But then talks about clutch disc. 

It looks like a spacer may be needed. Thus the plastic peice you bought. Doesn't look like the alignment tool fits in to the crankshaft without that plastic adapter. 

The part is called a CLUTCH ALIGNMENT TOOL. And it looks like this. 

https://shop.advanceautoparts.com/p/dorman-help-clutch-alignment-tool-splines-23-outer-diameter-1-in-14503/5702828-p?c3nid=5702828-P&c3ch=PLA&adtype=pla&gclid=CjwKCAjwxZnYBRAVEiwANMTRXxDjdt-1ijpTZvVNtFyw_Nww8VtwIBwbhkz86JKx3AjkuhTSLpSGJxoCoi4QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Wonder who's bright idea that was.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> The opening post says AUTO car. But then talks about clutch disc.


He pulled a motor from an AUTO car to put into a MANUAL car. Then noticed there wasn't anything inside the original motor from the MANUAL car for a pilot bushing/bearing....hence the confusion.

I agree, I think the whole idea sounds like a bonehead move from GM, but it's obviously working (under normal circumstances).


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have changed a few clutches in gm fwd cars and none of them had a pilot bushing or bearing in them. Never had an issue with the clutch or trans running without it afterwards either. Seems that gm has made the input shaft of the manuals and the snub on the torque converter in the auto the same so as not to need the pilot bushing or bearing. This is what I ave seen from 2003 and newer. Hope this helps


----------



## lbonvino (Oct 3, 2019)

mn_vette said:


> Ok, a little more digging and I found something in the service manual for replacing the clutch. Step 1 before replacing the flywheel is to install bushing #9157141. There is this note
> 
> "Note: This bushing is NOT installed in the original condition of the vehicle. It must be installed while servicing for centering the clutch."


DID YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES BLEEDING THE SLAVE CYLINDER???
I AM DOING SOMETHING SIMILAR, WHEN I TRY TO BLEED THE SLAVE IT BLOWS FLUID ALL OVER
MY CAR IS 2011, ORDERED LUK 04267 SET FROM ROCKAUTO, I HAD TAKEN THE ENGINE OUT THREE TIMES

THANKKS


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

alexhatcher said:


> Automatics wouldn't have a pilot bearing and typically have a completely different flywheel from manuals.


Just for clarity, an automatic uses a flex plate while a manual has a flywheel.


----------

